# MSNBC article releases new Info on Endangered Species



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

In case you missed the article. It's a pretty interesting read and has some cool tid-bits on frogs.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm happy to see an article that at least mentions plants - I am sometimes frustrated by how IUCN data gets presented.

Insects almost never get mentioned, probably because people don't care, and also because people misinterpret the numbers. When you look at the IUCN wikipedia page that chart makes it look like insects are doing awesome, in reality it's the opposite.

The percentage of insects assessed that are deemed threatened (vulnerable, endangered, and critically endangered) by the IUCN is close to that of amphibians, and higher than that of mammals.

Only .13% of all insects have been assessed (out of a conservative estimated 2M total species). In contrast, over 99% of mammals and amphibians have been assessed.

Scary when you consider that insects are the primary link between producers and all higher trophic levels...


On another note, I was amused to learn that chytrid is spread by global warming!


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

BrianC said:


> On another note, I was amused to learn that chytrid is spread by global warming!


This is still very far from proven, and a very controversial hypothesis.


----------

